# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Ciudades a la que pertenecemos.

## harmot

Mariano,
Me pregunto si se podria hacer un listado de todos nosotros donde figure el lugar donde vivimos. Ya se que tienes un campo dedicado a este menester, pero gran cantidad de nosotros no lo ha rellenado. Propongo esto, porque me parece una buena idea, el poder contactar facilmente con los mas cercanos para intercambiar libros, aparatos, etc... o quizas simplemente para tomarnos una cerveza.

----------


## Maestro_Jedi_Horts

Ya puesto,.. aunque está en el perfil... Saludos a todos desde Valladolid, España.

----------


## MeFiStO

Saludos!

si no lo tengo en el perfil (no me he fijao) ahora mismo me lo pongo... en todo caso saludo desde St. Hilari Sacalm, Girona (donde vivo) y desde L'Hospitalet del Llobregat, Barcelona (de donde soy)... ahi queda eso! :D


Sergi

----------


## MrKhaki

Un saludo desde Cantabria. Desde la zona oriental, próximo a Laredo y Castro Urdiales.

sErgIO

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Harmot

Muy buena idea, supongo que lo mejor es actualizar el perfil. Yo vivo en Barcelona.

Saludos  :D

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Yo soy de un pueblo de almeria que se llama Garrucha.

----------


## danica

Hola de nuevo y un saludo a todos desde Azuqueca, un pueblo de Guadalajara.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Pues yo vivo en Granollers, a 30 Km de Barcelona.

----------


## ignoto

Yo vivo en un pueblecito cerca de Valencia.
Se llama Xirivella.

----------


## zhoraida

De un pueblecico de madrid en la sierra, ya lo puse en el perfil
Un saludo

----------


## Pelusky

Pues nada, saludos desde Castellon

----------


## Adept

jeje... son todos españoles.

Saludos desde Chile!

----------


## joan monse

Mallorca. Concretamente de Inca. Un saludo a todos! Joan

----------


## Vael_Wolf

Saludos desde la ciudad sin ley. 

Torrevieja.

----------


## SirAur0n

Soy de San Andrés, Barcelona.

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## fvelayos

Feliz Navidad desde Madrid

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Anda, pues no está en mi perfil! ahora lo pongo jejeje.
Yo soy de Camarma de Esteruelas, cerquita de Alcalá de Henares y de ¡Azuqueca!, oye Danica que estamos al ladooooooo!!!!!!!!
Todo esto a media hora en coche de Madrid más o menos (más con atascos, menos en sueños aproximadamente)...

----------


## buena_magia

BUENO YA SOY DE LA CIUDAD DE MEXICO Y PERO VIVO EN MEXICALI QUEDA A 2 HORAS DE TIJUANA PERO NO SE SI HAY UNA TIENDA DE MAGIA AKI EN MEXICALI   (BUENO SI ALGUIEN ME PUEDE RESPONDER PUES AKI LO ESTARE ESPERANDO)  Gracias



ATTE:  ZAIP (EMMANUEL)

----------


## teje00

güenas a todos.

Yo vivo en Valladolid.

Feliz 2005

----------


## Maestro_Jedi_Horts

> güenas a todos.
> 
> Yo vivo en Valladolid.
> 
> Feliz 2005


Saludos paisano!!!

----------


## jmdiscus

Pues yo vivo en Madrid pero mi corazon esta en Canarias

Jmdiscus

----------


## Daniel

Me apunto desde Getafe, al sur de Madrid

----------


## david_blaine_3

hola a todos..


  estoy respondiendo desde la base capital de las 2 region de chile...

   o sea antofagasta....



saludos de lasperla del norte y la capital de lamineria...



saludos a todos....

----------


## Ransen

Buena a todos!!!

SEVILLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

Joder y segun la lista de miembros solo somos 2...no creo..

 :Wink1:

----------


## sacrone

hola a todos Ciber magos. Saludos desde Benidorm (Alicante)

----------


## jido

Montaña...aire libre....campo....bosque....sin la aglomeración de la ciudad.
Saludos desde Moià !!!!(provincia de Barcelona)

----------


## RaDiX

Otro que escribe desde MAdrid, Mas concretamente de Villaviciosa de Odon.

Un SAludo a todos

----------


## Neither

Creo que soy el único Zamorano del Foro...
Concretamente de BENAVENTE... (buena villa y mejor gente)jejeje.

Un Saludo...   :Lol:

----------


## ignacio_valentino

Pues aqui hay otro Chileno... por lo menos me quedo Tranquilo ya que si viaho a España Ha mas de mil usuarios que me daran ospedaje jeje  :Lol:  

saludos Valentino

----------


## carmen

hola!! pues yo vivo en Granollers (provincia de barcelona).

----------


## thomas

Os escribo desde la ciudad de Valencia  

Un saludo

----------


## 46u5t1n

Villacarrillo, de la provincia de Jaén

----------


## Eduard Blake

Lo pone en mi perfil, pero por si acaso...
*Saludos desde Logroño*

----------


## joaquin

Yo vivo en un pueblo sin nombre, de un país que no existe.  :D 
Hablando enserio, vivo en un pueblo llamado Chañar Ladeado, al sur de la Provincia de Santa Fé, en Argentina.

----------


## Ella

Besitos desde *Madrid*, b.pilar

----------


## Luis Vioque

Yo nací en Madrid, y mis primeros pasos en la magia fueron allí en mi querido Madrid.
Ahora vivo en un pueblo de Cádiz Chiclana de la Frontera, donde sigo creciendo en el arte de la ilusion, y donde desarrollo mi arte.

----------


## Luis Vioque

Yo nací en Madrid, y mis primeros pasos en la magia fueron allí en mi querido Madrid.
Ahora vivo en un pueblo de Cádiz Chiclana de la Frontera, donde sigo creciendo en el arte de la ilusion, y donde desarrollo mi arte.

Estais todos invitados pues, a Cádiz y su provincia que es una maravilla, y muy.... MAGICO.

----------


## kike

yo de un pueblecillo de valencia!

----------


## ignoto

¿De cual de todos?

----------


## jesus perez

Saludos a todos desde Vinaroz

----------


## Ella

joooooooooo, por que hay tan poquitos de madrid :Confused:  asi nunca me hechare novio  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## Gusruy

que pasa Ella con la de aviones que salen de Madrid para Tenerife  :Wink:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> joooooooooo, por que hay tan poquitos de madrid asi nunca me hechare novio  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(


...novio? pero que antigua...
Que si mujer, que hay muchos madrileños en el foro, pero parece que no están por la labor.   :Wink:

----------


## marcel

Yo soy de Arenys de Mar, a unos 40km de Barcelona!!!

----------


## emilioelmago

Un saludo desde Badajoz, donde podreis comer buen jamón ibérico de bellota y todo lo relacionado con el guarro ( cerdo ibérico ). Si venis por aquí llamarme. 
Emilio j. Santos, alías Emilo "el Mago"
649 983235 Móvil

----------


## Dress

Hola para los que no quieran leer mi perfil diré que soy de Sevilla, más concretamente de Dos Hermanas y que estais todos invitados a venir.   Saludos!!!

----------


## Felipe

Un saludo a todos desde Madrid, pero me hubiera gustado decir desde Logroño. Buena tierra, buena gente y buen vino.

Por lo menos somos dos riojanos. Saludos Eduard Blake.

Y saludos a todos los del foro.

PD. No dejéis de conocer La Rioja

----------


## ignoto

Sho la gonoccccí. Dierra buy borrosa, pardiez.
 8)

----------


## Felipe

> Sho la gonoccccí. Dierra buy borrosa, pardiez.
>  8)


Pues tendrás que volver. 

¡Y no vuelvas a entrar en la senda (calle Laurel)!

----------


## iviro

Alooooooooooo,aqui Barcelona

----------


## ikymagic

Pues aquí un gaditano mas, aunque si que hay poquitos, mas concretamente de Tarifa  :Wink:  , aunque estudie en sevilla.

     Que caña el ritmo que tiene el foto, un saludillo pa todos.

----------


## Shobchak

yo soy de valencia (capital) y me parece muy buena idea ,lo pondre en mi perfil

----------


## Tadeus

Buenas a to2, 

Yo soy de Los Yébenes, un pueblo de Toledo, muy bonito la verdad. Y me gustaria conocer a alguien de toledo que se dedicara a esto, pero veo que hay pocos. Pero bueno, no importa, hoy en dia las distancias no son problema.

Asi que aver si quedamos para hacer una convencion de magos aficionados y profesionales (espero pertenecer al segundo grupo en un tiempo) jeje. Ala unos polvos magicos para que os ayuden a seguir xa adelante.

exaos un vistazo a mis videos, jeje, dentro de unas semanitas voy a grabar uno por la calle, tipo al de Street Magic de Blaine... Si os apuntais alguno poneos en contacto con migo y convertiremos toledo en un embolo mágico xDD

----------


## neo21

pues yo soy de Collado Villalba en la provincia de Madrid, vamos, cerquita de navacerrada, la pedriza, etc.. :D

----------


## Marco Antonio

Neo, un lujo vivir por allí. La pedriza es una maravilla. Y navacerrada es un pueblo que me encanta.

----------


## SHADOW

saludos desde mexico
tabasco mexico

----------


## DaniOrama

Y yo de donde punetas soy :Confused:  Porque ser, lo que se dice ser, soy de Córdoba, pero vivir supuestamente lo hago en Berlín, aunque para el ano que viene me quiero ir a Suecia o Thailandia un anito... si alguien quiere venirse pues que se apunte! (no os imaginais la cantidad de gente en el mundo que se dedica a trabajar medio ano en su pais y luego se van el otro medio a vivir a Thailandia sin pegar ni golpe gracias a lo barato que es vivir allí)

----------


## ign

No recuerdo si lo puse o no en mi perfil pero bueno, yo soy de Cuenca.

----------


## themagician

Madrid. España.  :D

----------


## peter pan

Pues para lo que querais (menos dinero :-(  )  desde Valencia.


Pd: Ignoto En cuanto me recupere y pueda andar bien te mando un privi y nos vemos que estoy ansioso   :Oops:

----------


## Mago Londrino

De Mataró (Barcelona)

bastantes catalanes veo... xD
Salu2

----------


## hermeselmago

Un gran abrazo desde Córdoba Argentina!!

----------


## Et3pok

Saludos desde Sevilla, Alcalá de Guadaíra mas exactamente

----------


## AlMutamid

Como pone en mi perfil, desde Sevilla. 

Saludos.
AlMutamid, El Rey Poeta.

----------


## marshall

yo soy de la hermosa Argentina y, para ser mas especifico de la aun mas hermosa Rosario, en Santa Fe.....
saludos....

----------


## rolando

Barcelona

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Yo soy de un pueblo de almeria que se llama Garrucha.



Bueno, en realidad no soy de este planeta. (sssssssssssss no se lo digais a nadie ...)

http://www.arcadiaclub.com/img/alieni/alieno.jpg

----------


## ikymagic

Pues un saludito a todos desde Tarifa, en cadiz, la city of wind

----------


## GoLFeRaS

León, España. Me pregunto si el único del foro... por lo que he visto hasta ahora sí. :?

----------


## JoeKaos

Yo soy de San Sebastian, en el Pais Vasco :D  :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo soy de Vilassar de Dalt, un pueblo a unos 20 km de Barcelona!

Un saludo!

----------


## Miguel S.

saludos desde ferrol galicia

----------


## jesus_cheng

Soy de Araure-Venezuela, Saludos!!  8-)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Aunque está en mi perfil soy de Las Palmas y creo q los unicos canarios somos Letang y yo. Un saludo!!!!!

----------


## letang

Yo también soy de Canarias, pero soy de la isla de Fuerteventura, aunque ahora estoy en Gran Canaria (isla de Extremo) y dentro de 2 semanas me voy a vivir a Florencia, jeje!

Un saludo!

----------


## Norax

hmm, no habia visto el mensaje este:

Madrid   :Wink:

----------


## Tony G.

Saludos desde Granada !!!

----------


## alejandro.veiga

Saludos desde Galicia,,no he visto ningun paisano por aquí pero sé que "haberlos hailos" os espero...
Más concretamente de ribadavia, un pueblo cercano a Ourense.

----------


## Miguel S.

yo soy de galicia exactamente de ferrol

----------


## roldan

hola a todos desde la tierra del anis y el polvoron de RUTE en la provincia de cordoba la sultana casi na

----------


## magoracho

Saludos desde madrí, capitá despaña.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Solo hay un mago de castellon :Confused: ?
Bueno pues un intento de mago que se apunta a la lista... soy de castellon y vivo en castellon ciudad.

Saludos a todos

----------


## rufus

Soy de Coruña. Ya lo he puesto en el perfil.

Hay  alguien de por aquí cerca?

----------


## daryl

Desde Donosti, a vuestra disposción.

----------


## daryl

Desde Donosti, a vuestra disposción.

----------


## kraken69

hola pues yo soy de los pocos aqui en el foro que les saluda desde la ciudad de Mexico D.F ...........

----------


## chumito

bueno a todos un saludo de un venezolano que vive en Tuksa Oklahoma :D

----------


## Josonguecas

Saludos desde Lleida.

----------


## ARENA

Que tal ?
Soy de la Ciudad de Mexico (DF) pero vivo en Murcia España desde hace 7 años.mi nombre es Ruben aunque mi nickname es femenino por el nombre de mi perra una Labrador.

Creo que este listado esta bien pero es dificil encontrar algo en 88 mensaJes que van, suguiero que por lo menos la parte de la Ubicacion en el perfil sea obligatoria

----------


## Xavi-Z

Saludos a todos desde Talavera de la Reina en Toledo.

Ya he visto que hay algún toledano más por aquí, que bien :D

----------


## Samuel magic

Saludos a todos desde chile, ciudad de antofagasta   :P

----------


## rulzgz

Saludos desde Zaragoza  :Smile1:

----------


## RNST

Saludos desde Las Palmas de Gran Canaria....  :twisted:

----------


## magotamarit

En mi caso os escribo desde Valencia, y si alguien se pasa que no dude en avisar!

 :Smile1:

----------


## YaGo

No había escrito aquí después de 5 meses, pero ya que estoy lo pongo.

Saludos desde Madrid.

----------


## Hita

muy wenas a todos...  :D 

Saludos desde Murcia... :twisted:

----------


## zunahioshi

Hola!... saludo a todos desde Bogotá... Colombia.

Algo lejos de todos :-( ... pero bueno.

----------


## CHEMAFR_CWG

Saludos para todos desde Cartagena (Murcia)
Un abrazo.

----------


## Azran

Un granadino saluda desde Málaga.  :D

----------


## pacotaco

yo un gaditano de LA LINEA DE LA CONCEPCION.......

AHY alguien de por aqui??

----------


## mago alber

> Un granadino saluda desde Málaga.  :D


Pues pásate por el Circulo cuando quieras!  :Wink1:

----------


## albornozcortes

Un gran abrazo a cada una y cada uno desde la República independiente de Copiapó, Chile.

----------


## vendaval63

Un saludo desde Pamplona si si ... donde se canta aquello de .... uno de Enero, 2 de Febrero,3 de Marzo, 4 de Abril ... 5 de Mayo, 6 de Junio, 7 de Julio San Fermin¡¡¡  Aupa

----------


## juanete

em, yo tambien quiero apuntarme, soy de Chile de una ciudazd del norte ,Antofagasta, la Capital minera del Chile

----------


## Magicpove

Un magisaludo desde Valladolid, para lo querais aquí me teneis.

----------


## ganu

Un abrazo desde Pontevedra (Galician Country)   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, venga... ya que insistis....

Nací en Innisfree, cuando Innisfree estaba en  desembocadura del Nervión (margen derecha).

Ahora Innisfree está en una pequeña localidad al norte de Madrid.


Pero Innisfree siempre será Innisfree......


Por cierto, dentro de un par de días es San Patricio.. QUE CORRA LA GUINNESS!!!!!!!!!!!  (O la Murphy's, o la...)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Un saludo desde Madrid... zona norte.

----------


## Nacho Conde

Hola a Todos:

Aqui un Madrileño, pero con el corazon mitad Gallego

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Pues desde Inglaterra ( que es donde estoy estudiando ), peor vivo en Almeria os mando un saludo a todos y todas.

----------


## Echarro

Saludos desde Estella, pequeña ciudad de Navarra

----------


## nanocampos

Soy de Mérida (Badajoz) pero escribo desde Ávila (somos pocos aquí) con cariño.

Estamos intentando montar un círculo o asociación o lo que sea para juntarnos de una p*** vez (perdón).

Si pasais por la ciudad de las murallas dadme un toque.

Un abrazo.

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, yo soy del mismo Bilbao, por ahora el unico. Estais invitados a invitarme, agur

----------


## ossiris

Mi vida empezó en Bs As, mi corazón se crió en Quilmes (Capital Argentina de la Cerveza) y mi bienestar se esta gestando en Girona.

Digamos que Cervecero de corazón y en catalunya por elección.

----------


## daniganyo

Pues yo soy de Guadassuar, un pueblo a 30 km de valencia, supongo que nadie lo conocera pero bueno...

Un saludo

----------


## koala

Si no me equivoco soy el unico canario de las Palmas¿? 
jeje 

Weno pues soy de justamente la ciudad de las palmas ... :D:D

Un saludo!!!  :Lol:   :Wink:

----------


## koala

upsss lo siento no habia leido el mensaje de Extremo ... :D:D 
supongo que somos de Canarias 3 nada mas (extremo Letang y yo ..)
jeje a ver si sube el nº:D:D


un saludo!!!  :Wink:   :Smile1:

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo soy de Valladolid. Y en palabras del viejo Bob, pseudomentally yours.

Un saludo.

----------


## xicotet

Weno, soy nuevo, asi k lo voy a poner yo tmb xDDD
Soy Xicotet y soy de Calpe(alicante)

----------


## Damael

Aspirante a Novato, de MALAGA

----------


## joepc

Uno que se presenta desde León.

----------


## jose ALBERTO

UN SALUDO MUY FUERTE!!!!!!!!desde Jerez de la Frontera en Cadiz :o  :o

----------


## nakis667

Pues yo soy de Lugones ( abstenerse poetas ), Asturias,paraiso natural.Y por lo que veo no hay mucho asturiano por aquí; bueno , mejor, más sidra pa mí, jeje.

----------


## Zurraspas

Sludos desde Lucena un pueblo de Córdoba

¿hay alguien más de córdoba? :evil:

----------


## ramonu

Pues yo de Barcelona ciudad... ^^
Aunque si tengo que ser de algun sitio por parte de abuelos y tal... Buf, que mezcla... así que, de Barcelona ^^

----------


## tarzanillos

Pues aquí uno de Mataró (Barcelona), ciudad de capgrossos!  :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

Lo mio es largo, nacido en Choisy le roi, Francia, criado en la isla de Margarita, Venezuela y desde 1996 saltando y viviendo en:
Costa calma, Fuerteventura; Punta mujeres, Lanzarote; Palma, Palma de Mallorca; Ferreries, Menorca; Actualmente en Salou, Tarragona y mañana... tal vez Santa cruz de Tenerife, Paris, Madeira o Hannover.. el tiempo lo dira.

----------


## JinRoh

Saludos desde Melilla! Creo que soy el único del foro... Aunque conozco a varios magos de aqui :P

----------


## Mr.Korben

Desde Cadiz con cariño un saludo pa mis niños :P

----------


## ramius

Saludos desde Alicante "la millor terreta del mon".

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Recién ahora veo éste post, yo soy de Argentina, de la ciudad de La Plata (capital de la provincia de Buenos Aires). Saludos !!!!

----------


## Dow

weeeeeeee saludetes etes etes desde Torrete ete eteeeee, Torrejón de Ardoz, Madrid, más conocido por su base aerea que nos deja sordos, malditos avioncillos, algún día les tumbo a pedradas, salud!

----------


## guimebe

saludos, yo soy de málaga

----------


## maria bella

Desde un pueblo de Huelva!
Isla Cristina, buenas gambas, buenos carnavales y buena gente!!
Magic saludossssssssssss

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Buenas magas, buenas carnes y buena gente!!

----------


## yosti

hola a todos desde Mexico veo que la mayoria son de España nuestra madre patria, bueno soy de puebla a 1 hora de  la capital Mexico Si hay alguien de por aca espero contactarlo

----------


## Ivanxo

Saludos desde Cadiz Capital
Ese cadi!!

----------


## Josele

Ta puestos... Saludos de un albaceteño perdio por Valencia
Ta lego

----------


## halexx

Saludos de Madrid, desde la calle la flor numero 54 2b.



 :o  :o  :o  :o  saludosss

----------


## pablo

Pues yo soy de Balerma ,   Almeria .    
y me encanta la magia .  :Wink:

----------


## zazpi

Wenas a tod@s!!!!

Yo soy de Barakaldo (Bizkaia) con k como diria clemente el entrenador de futbol jejeeje pero actualmente vivo en Castro Urdiales (Cantabria)

Saludetes

ZAZPI

----------


## dreaigon

Yo no se de donde soy, naci en sevilla y me fui a vivir a francia peor definitivamente ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡si!!!!!!!!!!  !!!! ahora tengo una casa fija, lo dicho cieza murcia "pa´l" que quiera venir

----------


## AsDePicas

Aquí uno más para decir su ciudad. Yo nací, soy, pertenezco y estoy en Sevilla.

----------


## shark

Bueno, pues yo  soy de Ourense, aunque vivi unos años en madrid, villa y corte (no son 3 ciudades , es la misma...) y ahora vivo en Ourense (patria del pulpo y otras cosas ricas) 8-)

----------


## CharlyAstt

Buenas yo soy de Argentina, Rio Cuarta Provincia de Cordoba :D

----------


## nevulo

Hola a todos!!!!
Soy de Salamanca y principiante....y al post os remito!!! :o  
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=7084

----------


## Piter CJ

pos yo soy de Ugijar, la alpujarra ole, aunq estudio en Grana y me tiro aki tol año.

P.D:Ey Pablo el de Balerma Almeria, veraneo al lado en Balanegra (el mundo es un pañuelo)

----------


## trasobo

Después de tiempo leyendo, y mirando el foro, intentaré participar más activamente...Así que saludos desde *Zaragoza*!! 

Un saludo

----------


## Patricio

Saludos desde Valencia-Madrid y Las Palmas, cuando me dejan( en Invierno)

----------


## Raicon

De Bilbao, (Indautxu)

----------


## mgmmgm

yo de asturias

----------


## guitarxp

Pues yo soy de los madriles... ;-)

----------


## KOTKIN

Yo vivo en Cataluña, concretamente en Vilafrandca del Penedés.

----------


## julopgar

Mis progenitores nacieron en Pozoblanco (Córdoba).

Yo nací en Sevilla y continúo viviendo aquí, cerca del Estadío del Real Betis Balompié.(y olé!) :twisted: 

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues yo soy de los alrededores de Madrid

----------


## esparza

Yo naci en Sabadell (Barcelona)
quien pase por alli tiene cama y comida en la mesa.
Saludos!

----------


## ralu

Yo soy de elche (alicante) pero vivo en alcasser(Valencia)

----------


## Elmagojose

Saludos desde cantabria santander y yo si tengo puesto informacion en el perfil saludos a todo el mundo.

----------


## magikko

Hola! yo soy de Merida en Yucatan, mexico, pero al leer la pagina 3 de este tema, me hubiera gustado muchisimo estar en Madrid......

un saludo desde aqui con panuchos, cochinita y relleno negro para todos

----------


## PhyroX

Yo creo que soy el unico granadino.. ='(

----------


## Piter CJ

que va yo tambien soy de Grana!!!!! Por fin otro, ya era hora que entrara alguien de Grana. Ey agregame al msn y hablamos.........Por fin un granaino mas!!!!

----------


## elphreaker

Saludos desde sevilla (triana) agregadme todos los que seais de alli o las imnmediaciones  :P   :twisted:

----------


## magojuanillo

eyyy  k falto yo..el murcianico jeeje saludos magicos...

----------


## JJcorps

Soy de Jerez de la frontera (cadiz aunque me cueste admitirlo) pero me llevo gran parte del año en huelva capital por el tema de los estudios 

Saludos gente!

----------


## Alduko

Hola soy de stgo de chile  saludos a todos los españoles del web y bueno a los pocos compatriotas que hay :P   

alduko@hotmail.com





  La ilusión es mucho mejor que la explicación

----------


## BANDIDO

Hola, Soy de Palma de Mallorca, un saludo a todos los de la web.

----------


## HellLois

Buenas!!! yo soy de vigo (Galicia)
por lo que he visto he contado a 5 gallegos, a ver paisanos si organizamos algo  :117:

----------


## Mr.Mind

Hola pues yo soy nuevo y soy de Ciudad Real capital,aunque ahora resido por estudios en Madrid,a ver si encuentro algun paisano por aqui

----------


## lop1

Es extraño pero no lo había puesto todavía... Bueno, Saludos desde Lleida
¿Hay alguien más de Lleida?

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## fradyjavi

Un saludo a todos desde Valencia, ciudad donde vivo, aunque soy de la tierra de Don Quijote, concretamente de Albacete.

----------


## xion

Pues yo soy de Cádiz capital, así que un saludito desde la Tacita de Plata!!!!!

----------


## motins

Hola a todos! Yo soy de Terrassa (Barcelona).

Saludos desde el ordenador del trabajo. Un descanso se lo merece todo el mundo...

----------


## hmchmchmc

Yo en Valencia, mas concretamente en Valencia capital. :D 

P.D.:Si alguien quiere agregarme xa hablar d magia o sobre cualquier otra cosa, mi msn es: hmchmchmc78@msn.com

Nos vemos

----------


## dragonate

Yo estoy a caballo entre Linares ( Jaen ) y Priego de Cordoba (logicamente Cordoba) un saludo a todosssss

----------


## Jotedem

mi primer mensaje  :Smile1: 

Santiago, chile 


bastante lejos eh? :twisted:

----------


## juanete

Antofagasta, pais CHILE

----------


## MagoJaume

Un servidor en Torrejón de Ardoz, en las cercanías de Madrid city :P

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

Yo soy de Cerdanyola del Vallés, entre Barcelona y Sabadell y entre Italia y Portugal, más o menos... aunque mi hermano a veces me dice que me vaya a Tomar por Culo, todavía no me he decidido a irme, así que sigo en Cerdanyola, por ahora.

----------


## camaleon_and

Yo posteo desde Andorra...alguien mas de estos valles por el foro?¿

----------


## mcmoli

Yo soy de Girona.... Saludos!

----------


## eldavy

Yo soy de Madrid capital, del barrio de Moratalaz.

----------


## rafa_larrosa

hola un poco tarde pero bueno
soy de barcelona , en sabadell

----------


## alvaro lopez

hola un poco tarde yo tambien; soy de un pueblo cercano a Toledo llamado Cobisa que está a unos 10 minutos del mismo.
Un Saludo

----------


## DrareG

Saludos, yo soy de Premià de Mar en la provincia del Maresme de Catalunya a unos 22 Km aproximadamente de Barcelona.

Saludos de nuevo!

----------


## frankymagico

Yo soy de Cordoba capital...una ciudad con mucha magia

----------


## quiquem

Buen dia a todos! los saludo desde Buenos Aires, Argentina.

----------


## Weiss

Saludos mágicos para todos.
Soy Yoni Weiss de Cádiz capital. Ya contactaré by messenger con todos los gaditanos para que asistan a las reuniones que estamos llevando a cabo todos los Viernes. Si alguno de la provincia quiere asistir, solo tiene que decírmelo.

----------


## apiza

Reciban un afectuoso saludo desde Chihuahua, Mexico

----------


## trinity

vigo,españa!!

----------


## magick16

Yo pertenesco a Mar del Plata,Argentina

----------


## jorg3

Yo de Madrid, concretamente de Moratalaz

----------


## Lellegna

Yo soy de Talca, Chile.......Saluditos a todos!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Carlos Santillana

Bueno, pues yo, creo que lo tengo en el Perfil, pero bueno, soy de Cáceres, Extremadura...
Carlos Santillana

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Yo soy de Badajoz y actualmente vivo en Badajoz. También he vivido en Palencia, Valladolid y Salamanca. Seguro que alguien de este foro y de las tres últimas ciudades nombradas me conoce porque quizás me haya visto en mi antiguo trabajo. Yo tenía un puesto de responsabilidad en la extinta cadena de almacenes populares SIMAGO y solía estar frecuentemente por la sala de ventas.

Durante el tiempo que viví en Valladolid (7 años) compartía un estudio de pintura con otras nueve personas en la calle Mantería, en los altos de un comercio, que no sé si existe en la actualidad, que se llama/ba Monedero.
Con ello quiero decir que otra de mis aficiones, tengo varias más, es la pintura. Realizo retratos al óleo y a pastel. También paisajes, bodegones, marinas, etc., al óleo y con acrílicos  

También viví un par de años en Sevilla compartiendo la mitad del tiempo con Badajoz.

Bueno, ya sabéis algo más de mí.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## Sombrero

Cartagena, en Murcia!

Salu2 :!:

----------


## Yonpiter

Yo soy de GRANÁ, del mismo centro de la mala follá (o eso dicen jejeje)   :Lol:  
Ahora vivo en un pueblecito en la costa, Almuñecar, un sitio realmente precioso. Estais invitaos a unas cañas, unos calamares y unos espetillos de sardinas  :Lol:

----------


## Jack

Yo soy de Madrid.

----------


## guilledc

Buenos Aires, Argentina.......   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## juanvivo

De la Mancha!! Al lado de las Tablas de Daimiel, para mas señas...

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Pues yo soy de Cáceres, una ciudad con mucho encanto, y ¿por qué no decirlo? ¡Mágica! por el marco en el que se encuentra, aunque todavía desconocida para muchos  :-(

----------


## mayico

pues... yo soy de Melilla, a ver si os animais y venís a actuar por aquí, mi casa está abierta para todos. tendriais gran aceptación, no hay gente que haga magia.

----------


## JaumeBF

Barcelona   :Wink:

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

Soy de Donosti .
Si se os ocurre hacer una aparición mágica en mitad de la Concha...
yo os enseñaré una magnifica rutina para hacer desaparecer decenas de pinchos por la parte vieja de la ciudad. :P

----------


## Irmo

Yo soy de Santa Coloma de Gramenet (Barcelona)

Para cualquier cosa que necesiteis ^^

Un plaisir (Un Placer).

----------


## aguidozeta

guidoz de santiago de chile  :Smile1:

----------


## Bubby Barton

Hola, yo ahora vivo en madrid, por majadahonda. Un saludo a todos.

david

----------


## The_Joker

Saludos desde las tierras valencianas.

Valencia ciudad.

----------


## Giovanni

Yo soy nuevo, novato y de Neuquen al sur de la Argentina
Saludos :!:

----------


## Leyre_92

Yo soy de Badostain (un pueblo de solo 300 habitantes) muy cerca de Pamplona, España

A ver si os animais y os dais una vuelta en San Fermín.

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Encantadísimo de conoceros a todos desde Madrid...

----------


## The Jack

Yo soy de Buenos Aires - Argentina, Salud a todos!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Oviedo city, con nuestra estatua de Woody Allen ( y el propio Woody acompañado de Scarlett, Penelope y Javier Bardem este verano)  :D 

Pd, es que si no lo digo me da un chungo

----------


## Marcos Abo.

De Madrid, aunque viajo casi todas las semanas.
Aprovecharé mi condición de mago para contactar con alguno cuando esté por ahí
 :evil:

----------


## magomigue

un abrazo desde Jerez de la Frontera


Un saludo.

----------


## martamagika

besotes desde la isla magica ibiza

----------


## kalandraka

muy muy tarde y nos es tan bonito como Ibiza pero................

Saludos desde San Sebastian de los Reyes, Madrid

----------


## Benji_

Un saludillo de un Coruñes que lleva algo más de un año viviendo en Alcalá de Henares.

----------


## sersantos

calidos saludos desde la playa de valladolid jeje

----------


## Masaria

Pues mas tarde que todos por ahora... Irun , Guipuzcoa.
saluditos a todos

----------


## Ayy

yo soy de las rozas de Madrid... Benji.... ya te avisare... qeu yo voy mucho por alcala...

----------


## plopez

Pamplona, Navarra

----------


## CeReuS

Saludos desde Alicante ( ESPAÑA )

----------


## lipi

Saludos desde Buenos Aires, del interior  :Smile1:

----------


## Benji_

> yo soy de las rozas de Madrid... Benji.... ya te avisare... qeu yo voy mucho por alcala...


Pues casualmente, yo voy mucho por las Rozas (estoy casi más que en Alcalá)!!!! Trabajo allí de hecho. (Bueno en el parque empresarial  :Wink1: ).

Un saludo.

----------


## Salduba

De Zaragoza (España).

Si pasais por aqui avisar....

un saludo

----------


## Kal-El

Ciudad de Quilmes - Buenos Aires - Argentina - Continente Americano - Emisferio Sur Continental - Planeta Tierra - Sistema solar - Via lactea.

Creo que con estos datos no pueden perder la ubicacion...  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Lo pongo por que me ha pasado de ir por aquellos lugares y me han preguntado ¿Donde queda Argentina?...   :shock:

----------


## shark

pues muy facil, es una de las 5 provincias gallegas: la coruña, ourense, pontevedra, lugo y argentina.  8-)

----------


## Cuasimago

Yo como siempre voy en ultimo en estos hilos.., se me pasan y los veo tarde.

pero bueno que no se diga.

Me llamo Juan y soy de *CÁCERES* aunque parte de mi corazón está en *GALICIA*. Me considero ciudadano del mundo, viajero universal y como decian mis paisanos de Perroflauta, totalmente *AFROMEÑO*.

----------


## trasobo

Afromeño!?jajaja..Habia tiempo que no escuchaba esa palabra, desde que vi a Luis Pastor en concierto.

Madre mia caceres, donde esten los embutidos extremeños..¡Que buena esta la patatera!

Un saludo!

----------


## Cuasimago

Pues ya sabes Trasobo.., cuando quieras te das una escapadita y nos ponemos ciegos a ibericos y a patatera. Además yo vivo en el pueblo en el que se hace la famosa Torta del Casar (Casar de Cáceres). 

Unos Secretos Ibericos,  Presa, Pluma o solomillo a la Torta del Casar y ya te puedes morir. Tengo la barbacoa a punto.
Además en mi casa nunca faltan buenos vinos y aguardientes para regar todas esas cosas.

Esta invitación va para toda la gente del foro.

Por cierto.., La patatera una vez untada en el pan, la pones a la plancha y está de vicio.

Un saludo y me voy a cenar que me está entrando hambre, je je.

----------


## magomer

Saludos a todos desde Madrid



Un abrazo

----------


## Mago Manè

Ceuta, España ,pequeño trozito de unos 29 kilometros cuadrados al norte de africa. Con buena magia por cierto, un saludo a todos

----------


## piloto2

de la bonita isla de la calma...Mallorca
que bonita si es...pero de calma ya queda poca.
salu2

----------


## potey_10

Pues yo me llamo Aitor y soy de Logroño. ya veo que hay algunos por aquí, lo mismo nos conocemos ya sabeis como es esto de vivir en ciudades pequeñas.

----------


## Diego_a

Pues yo en la capital, tranquila y silenciosa como ninguna :D 

Saludos

----------


## Enrique Gil Perez

Cada día somos mas de Badajoz

----------


## Bee

Fuengirola, Malaga

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## sergiocl

Chichi lele... viva Chile.
De Santiasco. (Santiago)

----------


## Javi_one

Yo soy navarro, vivo en Pamplona.

----------


## MajestiK Lord

saludos desde chihuahua mexico... al parecer solo eh visto a una persona de chihuahua y no postea hace 2 años :´(  estoy solo aca no hay ningun mago cerca con quien pueda convivir y tampoco una tienda de magia en fin ni modo aun asi progresare por mi cuenta =D

----------


## diegote

saludos a todos desde buenos aires!!!  :twisted:

----------


## raistlin22

Saludos desde la ciudad de Rosario, provincia de Santa Fe, Argentina.
La capital de la mujer hermosa.  :twisted:

----------


## KAI__

saludos desde logroño , tierra de vinos

----------


## oscar.v.d

Soy de caceres aunque yego tarde yo lo pongo.Aver si aprendo un buen truco paki perdio y pronto me ago un crak xD. :D

----------


## LokyAstur

Yo de Gijón , Asturias

----------


## ElGranDantón

Yo no mando saludos, que luego cogemos confianza  :Wink1: 

Pero escribo desde Wudaokou, Beijing (China).

----------


## pablito_

Yo soy de albacete, Castilla la Mancha, buen comer, buen beber, y muy buenas mujeres, os lo aseguro  :Smile1:   (y buena gente en general por supuesto)

----------


## juanichi

wuenas
Saludos de Cornella - Barcelona

----------


## negu19

hola amigos 

Por aquí hace aparicion un manchego de ciudad real
un placer

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Yo soy de Barcelona! Más concretamente de Nou Barris (es un barrio). Más concretamente de la calle Josep Iglesias esquina con Vía Favencia...

No concretaré más de momento... Je!  :Smile1:  
Un abrazote!
 :P

----------


## hydros

Hola

Yo soy de A Coruña como pone debajo de el lugar donde pronto ira un avatar jeje 

Adios

----------


## Minimago

Gran Canaria!!!

Viva las PAlmas!!!

----------


## magio_icecreamo

> saludos desde chihuahua mexico... al parecer solo eh visto a una persona de chihuahua y no postea hace 2 años :´(  estoy solo aca no hay ningun mago cerca con quien pueda convivir y tampoco una tienda de magia en fin ni modo aun asi progresare por mi cuenta =D



io tmbn soi de chihuahua (omar ) ¬¬ jaja

iac deberian d abrir una tienda d magia aki  =(
nadie nos apoya i no me iebas ni con joker ni con fenik u_U

----------


## marmotus69

hola buenas

Soy nuevo y es el primer mensaje que escribo
me llamo Iñigo y soyn de un pueblo de bilbao que hace frontera con cantabria (muskiz)
un saludo y buena magia

----------


## Nagem

ale pues yo soy un "caldenc", nativo de un pueblo llamado caldes de malavella (girona), famoso por sus aguas termales y otras cosas...
saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## Ivan16

Pues yo soy de LA Palma del Condado (Huelva)...hay otro mago por aquí TREDECIUm que también es de aquí....

La PAlma del Condado...famosa por sus vinos y Brandys

----------


## buen_corcel

pues yo soy del real de gandia (valencia) pero estoy viviendo en becerril de la sierra (madrid) desde hace casi 5 años, aunque en un par de meses me vuelvo a la playita...   :Lol:   :Lol:  

por el momento: un saludo desde madrid.

----------


## israelpeña

bueno po..yo soi de minatitlan, veracruz. de MEXICO!  :D  conocido por sus...he,,bueno..
creo que es conocido por tener una de las refinerias mas grandes de latinoamerica o algo asi..xDD..ni idea..

algun otro minatitleco o minatitleca??.xDDDD.(aunque lo dudo..T_T)

----------


## aiturran

Por mi parte, vengo de Santiago de Chile...
Somos conocidos por...

...los café con piernas!!!  8-) 
...por tener una mierda de sistema de transporte
...por tener una presidenta mujer

cuando se me ocurran más les aviso.
Saludos

----------


## esteban

hola,, yo soy de alcala de henares pero aprendi las artes magicas en zaragoza y ahora vivo en tarragona donde pronto (si el dinero lo permite) montare una tienda escuela de magia.
chao amigos...

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Hola, yo también soy de Alcalá de Henares (Madrid) y sigo viviendo en Alcalá de Henares.

Un saludo.

----------


## yoquim

Mañicos saludos desde Zaragoza.

----------


## Bugulu

Pues aqui un bilbaino, de Algorta para ser más exactos, residiendo en Barcelona ciudad...

----------


## katos

> De un pueblecico de madrid en la sierra, ya lo puse en el perfil
> Un saludo


Anda como yo...igual somos vecinos...

Saludos

----------


## NachoCaeiro

:D Yo soy de Monfero - A Coruña, donde se encuentra el "Parque natural de las Fragas del Eume" ya magico de por si, aunque he de decir que por desgracia esta magia no es contagiosa, sigo teniendo que practicar. Un saludo de un recien llegado.

----------


## cipotron13

Saludos desde 4 tetas Sevilla!!!  :Wink:

----------


## fernandez6

Aqui un madrileño residente en Alcorcón (ciudad con el dudoso honor de tener el primer homicidio de 2008  :-(  )

----------


## cire652

Yo vivo en pueblecito llamado Collbató provincia de Barcelona, es famoso por la montaña de Montserrat.

Saludos

----------


## vulcano

Pues yo soy natural de Puertollano, (Ciudad Real), pero llevo muchiiisomo tiempo viviendo en Ripololet, Barcelona.

Saludos,  :Wink:

----------


## CoVra

hola,

yo soy de veracruz, veracruz. En Mexico.

saludos,

----------


## fedech88

Ya que retoman el tema...

Montevideo, Uruguay

----------


## Rubix

Pues si, ya que lo han retomado y yo no he escrito (que recuerde) aun.. 
Soy de un pueblo de Valencia llamado Beniganim, pero vivo normalmente en Castellon.

Saludos!

----------


## teylor

pues yo vivo en Mallorca y me gustaria conocer a gente de Mallorca con afición a la magia que apenas conozco a alguien.

----------


## Inherent

Yo soy de Madrid, zona Aluche-Cuatro vientos; si dios quiere, en unos mesecitos me traslado a colmenar viejo  :roll:

----------


## Dantestorm

Yo no voy a ser menos  :117: .

Zaragoza City

----------


## Lord_Aibar

Pues yo soy de Terrassa, cerquita de Barcelona. Por cierto me encantaría conocer otros magos de Terrassa para compartir nuestra afición.

----------


## angelilliks

> Pues yo soy de Terrassa, cerquita de Barcelona. Por cierto me encantaría conocer otros magos de Terrassa para compartir nuestra afición.


Pues yo soy de Terrassa compañero, quizás en alguna quedada nos conozcamos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Lord_Aibar

> Iniciado por Lord_Aibar
> 
> Pues yo soy de Terrassa, cerquita de Barcelona. Por cierto me encantaría conocer otros magos de Terrassa para compartir nuestra afición.
> 
> 
> Pues yo soy de Terrassa compañero, quizás en alguna quedada nos conozcamos.
> Un saludo.


Pues me encantaría  :P  :P

----------


## TxeMa

Barrio de Sant Andres

(Barcelona)

----------


## Pollito

Puerto la Cruz, Venezuela...

jajaja bueno, ni tienda de magia cerca, ni magos en la zona  :| estudiar solo agobia muchísimo, pero bueno seguir adelante y si algún venezolano se acerca por aquí, saluda de una

un saludo mágico a todos

----------


## dyegopg

Saludos desde Ourense

----------


## Victorino

> Iniciado por angelilliks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Lord_Aibar
> 
> ...


Yo tambien soy de Terrassa y si no me equivoco diria que en total somos unos cinco. Y digo yo, porque no hacer una "mini quedada en Terrassa"? Como lo veis?

----------


## Lord_Aibar

> Yo tambien soy de Terrassa y si no me equivoco diria que en total somos unos cinco. Y digo yo, porque no hacer una "mini quedada en Terrassa"? Como lo veis?


Pues me parece buena idea, asi nos conocemos.

----------


## Victorino

Pues que te parece si hago un nuevo tema proponiendo lo ya dicho?
A ver si asi se apunta alguien mas. Pues eso.

----------


## mymy74

Saludos desde Madrid

----------


## Obscured

Yo soy de Asturias, pero los avatares del destino me han traido a Madrid  :Smile1:  De todos modos, paso mucho tiempo viajando, así que ya no se ni de donde soy!

Un saludo a todos!

----------


## juaalvi4

hola soy de Beniganim, cerca de Xativa(valencia) pero estudio en la playa de gandia.

si hay alguien de cerca que quiera quedar que me avise con un privado. dw

----------


## aitorlarrea

de bilbao, aiba la ostia pues  :Lol:

----------


## frank01

Frank desde santander.

----------


## federicomonteiro

muy buenas.
 yo soy de uruguay pero vivo en san sebastian (donosti)
saludos

----------


## alfonso luis

Hola a todos, yo soy de Móstoles.

----------


## servidor

pues yo soy de Carcaixent... y muy orgulloso  :D ( un pueblo de Valencia)

Saludos

----------


## Ogueita

De la Ilustre ciudad de Tafalla (Navarra)  :Wink1: 

saludos a los chicos y besos para ellas

----------


## nodrius

Un saludo desde Talavera de la Reina.

----------


## Clarck-G

saludos a todos desde Cordoba... Argentina.

----------


## jaacerol

Hola a todos/as, soy de Madrid, vivi en Moralzarzal (Madrid), en Navacerrada (Madrid) y ahora estoy instalado en Villacarriedo (Cantabria).

----------


## cangrejo

Saludos desde Mendoza, Argentina (quinta provincia gallega). Hijo de Gallegos, A Veiga da Cascallá, Ourense.

----------


## Andergalde

Yo soy de pamplona jeje navarra

----------


## CleHle

Hey! Muy buena idea!

Saludos Desde Vitoria!!! ( Euskadi)

----------


## aitowwer

Yo como Clehle de Vitoria , hello, hellooo!!!

----------


## barajasdemelo

Desde Coslada (Madrid).  :Smile1:

----------


## bixen

Hola, yo soy de Caceres pero estudio en Sevilla  :Wink1:

----------


## mnlmato

Vivo en Galicia.  Soy de un pueblo costero llamado Portosín y vivo en Santiago de Compostela de lunes a viernes (como todo estudiante el finde en casa :D)

----------


## MagDani

Feliz año a todos desde Massalfassar (Valencia)

----------


## Fenris

Utrera, un pueblo a 15 minutos de Sevilla

----------


## darigp

Feliz año a todos desde Madrid (ciudad lineal)

----------


## Ritxi

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## S. Alexander

Toledo capital, ciudad de legado medieval bastante bonita aunque un tanto aburrida... a ver si le traemos magia  :Wink1:

----------


## salinger

el unció de torredembara (tarragona),pues saludos para toda la gente de este blog

----------


## bali or

Un saludo desde lo más profundo de "el tubo", Zaragoza, Aragón!

----------


## mago feel

un saludo desde Arica-Chile " la ciudad de la eterna primavera"

----------


## Juliopikas

Ufffff. ¡El ultimo! Yo soy de la mágica ciudad de Don Benito (Badajoz)
saludos

----------


## rubiales

¡Que recuerdos me trae este tema! Harmot, el forero que empieza el hilo con la inquietud de saber las ciudades de los demás, es ahora desde hace 5 años y gracias a este hilo, la persona con la que más magias he compartido.

Yo en ese entonces en mi perfil, publiqué que era de Rota, aunque era del Puerto de Santa María, Rota es donde trabajaba. La cosa es que al ver Rota, me llamó y quedamos para tomar café, a partir de ahí nos hemos visto todas las semanas sin faltar ni una y viajado a multitud de ciudades y congresos.

¡Gracias Magiapotagia!

----------


## Ritxi

> ¡Que recuerdos me trae este tema! Harmot, el forero que empieza el hilo con la inquietud de saber las ciudades de los demás, es ahora desde hace 5 años y gracias a este hilo, la persona con la que más magias he compartido.
> 
> Yo en ese entonces en mi perfil, publiqué que era de Rota, aunque era del Puerto de Santa María, Rota es donde trabajaba. La cosa es que al ver Rota, me llamó y quedamos para tomar café, a partir de ahí nos hemos visto todas las semanas sin faltar ni una y viajado a multitud de ciudades y congresos.


Creo que esto es lo que diferencia este foro de los demás, la cantidad de anécdotas y amistades que han surgido gracias a él, nosotros también somos un grupo de gente que nos reunimos cada semana y todos nos conocimos gracias al foro

Así que, me añado a Rubiales

¡Gracias Magiapotagia!

----------


## FerranZam

Soy de Elorrio un pueblo cercano a bilbao, pais vasco

----------


## Jake.cartomagia

Ourense- galicia, una especie en peligro de extincion jajaj

----------


## marcruiz

Barcelona ciudad

----------


## puxe

saludos desde valladolid

----------


## Alejandretti

Yo vivo en navarra. En Tudela concretamente.

----------


## Teresa

Yo soy de Valladolid, pero cada poco me cambio de ciudad por trabajo y ahora estoy en Málaga.

----------


## Sergio R.

Uno más de Madrid capital.

Saludos!

----------


## anfiie

Madrid capital, para servirles, jejejeje

----------


## Mag Marches

Yo soy de mataro, cerca de barcelona!

----------


## sann

Bueno ya que nunca lo e puesto soy de Valencia capital

----------


## francirco

pues un saludo desde Madrid... Paracuellos del Jarama, al Norte.

----------


## trinquetee

yo vivo en Málaga,churriana

----------


## maxi_bsasmagic

Buenos Aires, Argentina. En zona norte

----------


## Clerk

De Alcobendas (Madrid),

Un saludo

----------


## Knoid

Tres Cantos, Madrid.

----------


## llauix

Balaguer, cerca de Lleida

----------


## davidbud

Seva, provincia de Barcelona, comarca de Osona.
Saludos

----------


## juanjo553

el universo, bia láctea, La Tierra, Europa, España, Andalucía, Huelva, Huelva.

----------


## kasike

Ciudad de mexico

----------


## albatalyawsi

Hola a todos.

Yo vivo en Badajoz.

Un saludo.

Jesús

----------


## elmoronta

desde salamanca ciudad saludos

----------


## FrankyAker

De San fernando (Cadiz) y ojala conzca a mas gente con mi misma aficion por la zona! un saludo a todos

----------


## FranLH

L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

----------


## Akigam

De Vilanova y la Geltrú, a 40 km de Barcelona...

----------


## DaarkBro

Venezuela, Anzoátegui, Barcelona.

----------


## El Doctor de los Magos

La Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina.

----------


## botasgastadas

No se si esto esta desfasado pero yo actualmente en Fuerteventura. Hay gente de Puerto del Rosario? ya que ando buscando y solo encontré a una persona y hace tiempo que no se conecta  :Smile1:

----------


## srvaliente

Yo soy de Madrid, del pueblo de las empanadillas jajajaj

----------


## alejandroloda

Yo de Santa Cruz de Tenerife  :Wink1:

----------


## antonio blake

elche (alicante)

----------


## siscu00

El Vendrell (Tarragona)

----------


## andrescp

Santa cruz de tenerife.

----------


## Francisco A.

La cago son todos españoles.  ( soy de chile) de Angol

----------

